# Your opinions please....



## unners911 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a relative newcomer to photography and i am keen to learn,so any comments constructive or otherwise are appreciated.I took these shots in manual mode on a Sony A350 with a 135mm Hanimex M42 screw mount lens (plus adapter).


   

Like i say,i am a relative newbie to this.....

Thanks for looking,Dave


----------



## amolitor (Apr 1, 2013)

Quite dark, but possibly not underexposed per se, since I see some quite bright highlights.

Anyways, the scene is dim and chaotic, the dog is largely lost against the dark shoes. I think it's a charming concept, but the light needs to be handled differently, and possibly also get some white shoes into the mix!

The second photograph has almost no reflections in the eyes, which makes the dog look, well, unhealthy at best. The others have nice catchlights. Good "mood" in the dog's eyes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2013)

Dave,

(typically pictures go in one of the Themed forms and camera talk goes in the camera brand forums.)

That being said these are a really nice job at getting focus and exposure of a dark-furred dog - a difficult job.
Composition and content are good and even interesting but I do think the framing is a bit loose and there is no need to stray from standard formats for good results.


----------



## unners911 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. At the risk of sounding stupid,when you say that  framing is a bit loose could you explain how to improve this.Like i said,i am relatively new to this.


----------



## unners911 (Apr 1, 2013)

I must admit that they were maybe darker than i would have liked.When attempting again would you suggest an exposure or aperture change to get more light?

Thanks for taking the time to comment,Dave


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2013)

unners911 said:


> Thanks for your comments. At the risk of sounding stupid,when you say that  framing is a bit loose could you explain how to improve this.Like i said,i am relatively new to this.



Sorry, there is an inevitable tendency to drift into buzzwords (which is a buzzword itself).
Framing is how you orient either the camera or the final image to include whatever you want in the frame and to place the important items in the position you want within the frame.
My tendency it to frame tightly, as much as possible eliminating any space or items that don't add to composition.

Lew


----------

